
Business 2.0. Studio System for Startups - Leonidas

======
Leonidas
Business 2.0 Page 25 May 2007 Edition

Has an article mentioning Y Combinator, TechStars, HitForge, Curious Office
Partners, and Obvious. Focus is upon bringing together engineers, sharing
resources, and cranking out a bunch of web companies for quick acquisitions.

The article should have really focused more on Y combinator than HitForge as
the Y did come out with this concept first.

